# [2007] Registry Collection



## naudette (Dec 16, 2007)

I read in the Bellaire postings that the Registry Collection was included in trades.   I thought I'd start a new thread about that.  

We own in Exotic Travel Club at the Presidential Level so we are able to trade into the Registry Collection.  They have about 70 world class resorts plus yacht clubs, concierge services and special tickets to Cirque du Soleil.  The exchange fee is $250.00 plus any AI fees if applicable.  

The unit a person owns is worth so many credits.  One must deposit the number of credits for the resort you want to exchange into.  

We've haven't used it yet because I was so spoiled by they resort we own where we are owners, I really do not want to go elsewhere.

NWhite


----------



## nazclk (Dec 16, 2007)

*??*

and the $64K question is???


----------



## Mydogs2big (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure how the registry collection works as I am not a member, however, I both own resorts that belong to the registry collection and I've visited resorts in the collection, I believe.

What you own exactly and wish to trade into exactly, is probably going to be the only way to compare to see if you wish to trade or use.

For example, I own the Grand Mayan in Mexico. It's part of the registry collection.  It's one of the few Mexican resorts that are non-inclusive so I can choose to eat in/eat out or still have the option of eating at one of the restaurants on site.  Each Grand Mayan has a different location with different amenities and different local attractions. 

This is a major big deal. Perhaps you enjoy just staying at a resort eating all the time and maybe like to drink so much you get your money's worth, so in your case it might be better for you to have all inclusive and it doesn't really matter where it's located.

The point is, that unless you tell us what you own and what you like about it and what you're looking for in your trade, no one will really be able to tell you if your trade will be worth it.


----------



## naudette (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi nazclk, not really sure what your 64K question is...

And...

Hi, Mydogs2big,

If you were refering to me in your post, I may have not made myself clear in my first post.  I was just giving a little info into the Registry Collection, not questioning anything the value of my trades.  I apologize.

But if you were directing it to me, we own at El Dorado Royale / Casitas Royale in the Myan Riveria.  The Registry Collection lists it as Presidential Suites Royale.  I wrote a review here in Ratings.  

I don't like to eat all the time, and I drink very little.  However, there are 7 gourmet restaurants, about 12 pools and bars, and several other restaurants.  And we left the resort to go to Playa del Carmen and Cozumel and ate there one day.  I don't feel that just because a resort is AI, I have to only eat and drink there.

The resort is basicallly 2 resorts in one.  El Dorado Royale which are more like hotel units.  Some have swimups connecting to a larger pool.  Casitas Royale are 4 units (2 down, 2 up) to a building, some free standing individual casitas and 4 Presidential Casitas.  About 8-10 buildings for a semi-circle, each with its own pool and swim-up bar.  Some have a lazy river going around the semi-circle.  The casitas have porches draped in white sheer curtains and a bed.  Inside the units are jacuzzi tubs in the room, beds draped in netting, the bathrooms have another tub/shower and each unit has a private outdoor shower.

We upgraded our membership in Exotic Travel to the Presidential level this past November and were moved into one of the Presidential Casitas. We had a 1400+ sq. ft. casita on the beach, our own private pool, our own palapa and a butler.  We were treated like royalty.  There are many perks for staying in the Presidential casita and one was a private dinner prepared by a chef with our own waiter on the porch overlooking the ocean with torches in the sand and soft music playing.  It was also our 26th anniversary.  Our butler has actually stayed in touch with us since returning home.

This was simply the most romantic and beautiful resort I've ever been to.   There were, I think, 7 weddings the week we were there.  

That's why I have no desire to go anywhere else.  Except in reality I know I will someday.

Here is a photo of the Pres. Casita.  If anyone would like to see more photos, please private message me with your email address and I will send some.  I'm not sure how to post photos on TUG.



Regards,
NWhite


----------



## Blondie (Dec 16, 2007)

This resort and several others by the same owner/management team are always available for trades likely due to the hefty AI fee of well over $2,000 a week per couple. I am looking for Feb '09 and this and its sister properties have been available for several months. Not sure why the need to spend money to own when you can trade in so very easily. That is the problem with mandatory AI properties- they just don't trade well. It does sound lovely but so much money...


----------



## naudette (Dec 16, 2007)

*Registry Collection*

Hi Blondi!

You are right, it does sound like a lot of money.  But there is a big but...
As owners, we get a reduced AI rate.  Also 20% discounts on spa and things in the stores.  And the level of service is outstanding.  The quality and presentation of food fabulous.  The resort is sooooo romantic and beautiful.  

I look at it like a cruise.  There are different cabin levels: inside, window, balcony, obstructed view, suite, etc.

We can get an indvidual casita for $3400 (a regular casita is about $2600).  That's for the Casita Royale side.  The El Dorado Royale side costs less.  

$1700 per person is priced about the same for a nice cruise cabin.  But on a cruise you still have to pay a hefty amount for all drinks including soft drinks.  The last time I was on a cruise (Celebrity) a drink was $8.95 and the food wasn't near as good.  A bottle of wine is very high too. 

You are also right that the higher priced AI's are easier to get into.  Grand Velas in Nuevo Vallarto is also expensive and we were able to trade easily in 2006 for New Years Eve. 

The level of service is what makes all the difference besides the accomodations, food and drink.  We stay in Comfort Inn's when traveling for business, but for vacation we really enjoy 5 star accomodations and treatment.  They have 2 story palapas on the beach and one morning we had side by side massages on the beach.  

If you want to know more about the resort and the differences between El Dorado Royale and Casita Royale, the restaurants etc.  private message me with your email address and I'll email a map of the resort and pictures.  If you go you will love it.

Regards,
NWhite


----------



## Mydogs2big (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a wonderful thing to have exactly what you want.  And in that case you will not be needing to use the registry for trading.

You may however decide in the future to spend a lot of time vacationing.  In which case value in all areas, purchase price, maintenance fees, all inclusive fees, locations availability, amenities, and of course time will be a major factor.

You have definitely found the right place to be informed.  There are a lot of very nice places out there for lots less.  I'm not sure about a personal butler, although anything you want is just a phone call away, perhaps in your savings you can hire one and maybe a masseuse to boot!!

Most people tend to spend too much on their first timeshare, me included, and I feel just like you, I wouldn't trade it for anything else (Royal Haciendas fixed week in Playa Del Carmen)  But it's exciting to find new ways to get more royal treatment for less.

Since our first purchase two years ago, we now own around 17 weeks or more. And all our subsequent purchases together still add up to less that our first.

I'm assuming you are new to timesharing, if I am wrong please forgive me and let me say that your place looks nice.  And how fun to have a butler and personal chef.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 16, 2007)

Dear NWhite,

You sound like a marketing person for the resort...you must certainly love it...or be a marketing person for the resort...

John


----------



## naudette (Dec 16, 2007)

*Registry Collection*

If it means I could be at the resort more often, I'd love to be a marketing person.  

We've owned timeshares since 1993.  Our first two weeks were in Florida.  When we first visited this place we said NO NO NO to buying down there.  Then they offered to take our timeshare in trade with some extra $'s.  Then our daughter did the same this past Nov. with her Virginia timeshares.  They put our ownerships together and that's what elevated us to the Presidential level.  We own 400 weeks!!!  The best part is there are no maintanence fees.  Of course we'll never use 400 weeks but our daughter will inheirit them.  But I'm going to do my best to use our share!

Then reality sinks in and it's back to work and taking care of life!

I really enjoy this forum, thanks for the imput.

NWhite


----------



## Blondie (Dec 17, 2007)

So, $3,400 for an individual casita? The TOTAL of every timeshare I own only came to $3,900.  No, I don't want to see any pics, thanks. Are you an agent or something? Your exuberance (not to mention your naivete considering you GAVE them a timeshare you alread owned plus $$) is mindboggling and you are trying to convince us of your great purchase. Wow- spending that kind of money for a travel club with these added expenses?? I cannot see the up side at all. Good luck with a property that has no maint fees. Those fees are what protect your investment and keep it in tip top shape.


----------



## naudette (Dec 17, 2007)

*Registry Collection*

No, I'm not an agent.  I just happen to love the resort and had the most unbelievable vacations of my life there.  The luxury was over the top.  

We were very happy to give up our timeshare as it was damaged in a hurricane, then Fairfield charged assessments in addition to our maintenance fees for repairs and they weren't keeping the property up.  We felt it was turning into a nightmare and were glad to get rid of it.  The maintanene fees sure didn't protect our property.  Karisma Resorts (owner of Casitas Royale and quite a few others) are world class resorts.  Besides, we didn't have to give up much extra money. We can also trade with RCI if we want.

I guess it's the difference between staying at a Comfort Inn or a  Ritz Carltons.  I've stayed at my share of Comfort Inn's  and now I prefer the Ritz!  Sorry to sound so snobby, but at this stage of my life, I want luxury when I vacation.  And I'm willing to pay for it.

NWhite


----------



## MN2Travel (May 22, 2012)

*Is it worth it?*

My question is: Is the Registry Collection worth the annual fee of $250. plus the exchange fee. Are you able to go where you want to go? I understand they have access to RCI inventory. But can you really go there? LMK


----------



## siesta (May 22, 2012)

OP sounds like a shill or someone thats been duped. But more like a shill. Touting trading via registry collection but hasnt made a trade yet.

Often, travel clubs aren't the best value and sometimes they are even a poor value.


----------



## ilene13 (May 22, 2012)

The Registry Collection is part of RCI.


----------



## naudette (Jul 11, 2012)

*Registry Collection*



siesta said:


> OP sounds like a shill or someone thats been duped. But more like a shill. Touting trading via registry collection but hasnt made a trade yet.
> 
> Often, travel clubs aren't the best value and sometimes they are even a poor value.



I'm sorry that I came off as being a shill.  I'm not.  When I enjoy things, I get passionate about them and get involved.   I'm very active on the FB Exotic Travel pages and Trip Advisor, though not as much on TA as a few years ago.  

And it's not just about this, I am involved in many forums about women's health after surgical or natural menopause as I'm very passionate about that.  I have an auto-immune disease called Ankylosing Spondylitis and am passionate about helping others afflicted with the disease too.   So, yeah, I get passionate and involved.  I've been accused of selling or advertising with those too.  

I have traded weeks with RCI mostly for business travel.  I do think the Registry Collection has appealing properties, but we prefer going to the resorts in Mexico at this time.  Do I think it's worth $250?  Not sure.  Membership was included so I didn't have to pay that.  

We've been to one of the Karisma resorts at least once a year since 2007 and don't want to go elsewhere.  However, one of the things I like is after we retire in a few years, we'll be able to exchange for regular condo type vacations through RC, RCI or others in addition to going to a Karisma resort and still not have any maintenance fees.

I absolutely know I'm a red-headed stepchild here on Tug because we own in an alternative type of timesharing.  In spite of that I really enjoy TUG, the openness that is allowed here and the wealth of information found on the site and in the forums.  Just because I now enjoy a different mode of timesharing doesn't make me a shill, duped or naive person.  

Nancy


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 26, 2012)

*Haters are funny*

My wife and bought ETC about 5 years ago,  we went to the presentation only to get the free lobster cruise dinner.

We had ZERO intentions of buying a timeshare of any sort.  Growing up my dad always spoke poorly of timeshares.

We were staying at Hidden Beach which we did NOT like at all.  Most of the pitch was about staying on their properties which we were not interested.  It wasn't until they talked about trading weeks into RCI/DAE when we got interested.  

3 days later with lots of negotiating we bought 60 weeks for a very reasonable price.  We have access to all properties now and in the future if we choose to try one. 

We mainly use the weeks for trading.  We have been to Disney Land, England and are heading to Hawaii this August.  I sure do like paying a cpl hundred bucks for 2 weeks in Hawaii!  

We personally have had zero issues with ETC.  I am not sure why so many ppl poopoo them or travel clubs.  If you can work the deal you can really benefit from it.  Maybe so many ppl have been burned but we sure were not.

I except to be flamed but that's cool, I will enjoy reading the flames as I sit in Hawaii for under $500 for 2 weeks.


----------



## siesta (Jul 26, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> My wife and bought ETC about 5 years ago,  we went to the presentation only to get the free lobster cruise dinner.
> 
> We had ZERO intentions of buying a timeshare of any sort.  Growing up my dad always spoke poorly of timeshares.
> 
> ...


 Oh my, now my opinion has really changed since a first time poster has come to defend a travel club.

Can we get a mod to check the IP, let's see if he's really sitting in Hawaii while he touts this club. I'm not a betting man ... But I'd wager ... Florida?


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually I am in MD.  I leave for Hawaii mid August.

Oh I forgot how first time posters are always scam artists!

So there you go!


----------



## siesta (Jul 26, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> Actually I am in MD.  I leave for Hawaii mid August.
> 
> Oh I forgot how first time posters are always scam artists!
> 
> So there you go!


ah forgive me, I misread your post. Now I understand that you plan on revisiting this thread in a couple weeks when your on vacation in order to relish how good of a deal you got while you read flame posts. Sounds like a great way to spend your holiday in Hawaii....

And which spectacular resort did you get exchange to through your marvelous travel club? B/c FYI there are/were plenty nice Hawaii Westin and Marriott deposits that could be had through II with a trader picked up for a few hundred on eBay at most. I bet the 60 weeks you purchased though put you in an even better resort for alot less ... Right???


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's a tiki hut on the beach, the ocean is our shower and bathroom.  

It's a little known place called the Wyndham, I am sure its a dump compared to your fabulous timeshare!


----------



## siesta (Jul 26, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> I think it's a tiki hut on the beach, the ocean is our shower and bathroom.
> 
> It's a little known place called the Wyndham, I am sure its a dump compared to your fabulous timeshare!


Fyi I also own a TS with Wyndham, its a points timeshare. With the points I purchased on ebay, I too can stay at that Wyndham in Hawaii. Btw, I bought those wyndham points on ebay for a $1, free closing, $100 resort transfer fee, and a years worth of points with the MF paid for by previous owner. Buying resale enables me to stay at the same place you can for a fraction of the out of pocket cost (I dont even know what you paid but guarantee it was way too much)

Let me put it frankly without sarcasm. You think your travel club bought from the developer is great because quite frankly you dont know any better, take some time to read about resale timeshares on tug, explore your options, post some questions, THEN state your opinion because I bet it will be alot different. if you still think its the best thing since sliced bread after that, then more power to you and noone can criticize your well researched opinion. But quite frankly, you know nothing now but what youve been spoon fed at that presentation.


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 27, 2012)

I have done my research and I know that I was able to negotiate a good deal.  Let me ask, you may have bought your points for $1 but what are your maintenance costs per year?


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

siesta said:


> Oh my, now my opinion has really changed since a first time poster has come to defend a travel club.
> 
> Can we get a mod to check the IP, let's see if he's really sitting in Hawaii while he touts this club. I'm not a betting man ... But I'd wager ... Florida?



Can we please show a little respect to people we dont know yet.  Tug is a great place for information and knowledge for those that are new to the timeshare industry. Lets not turn newbies off with sarcasm and distrust. If they are a shill ignore them...if they are an excited newbie welcome them with respect and encourage them to stay. Then eventually  will learn on their own if they were duped or not.  But being a condecending jerk to someone accomplishes nothing.


----------



## siesta (Jul 27, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> If they are a shill ignore them...if they are an excited newbie welcome them with respect and encourage them to stay. Then eventually will learn on their own if they were duped or not. But being a condecending jerk to someone accomplishes nothing.


 Ignoring a shill is not the right thing to do, because true newbies will see their comments without rebuttal and think it is legitimate info. I'm still under the impression he's a shill, the OP could very well be a duped newbie.  Fyi, it's 'condescending'.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

siesta said:


> Ignoring a shill is not the right thing to do, because true newbies will see their comments without rebuttal and think it is legitimate info. I'm still under the impression he's a shill, the OP could very well be a duped newbie.  Fyi, it's 'condescending'.



No....its just 'jerk'.


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 27, 2012)

Still haven't answered my question!


----------



## siesta (Jul 27, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> Still haven't answered my question!


 you are likely asking so you can work your shill numbers and show me how awesome your travel club is, but I'm not biting. And quite frankly I dont want to be tempted to waste my time running the numbers after you give em to me to show you with simple math the non-deal you got.

If you arent a shill and you really want to know about wyndham points and MF and how thy are best utilized you should spend time on the wyndham board on this forum. Btw, wyn points are best used internally at wyndham resorts instead of trading via RCI

Fyi, if your main goal from a TS is to exchange via RCI or II, there are alot cheaper ways than buying 60 weeks at a travel club. Spend some time on the exchange board and read about TPUs within RCI and $ to TPU ratio different traders can get you, and learn how for peanuts out of pocket, and very low MF, you can do what your doing for ALOT less.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> I have done my research and I know that I was able to negotiate a good deal.  Let me ask, you may have bought your points for $1 but what are your maintenance costs per year?



You've got to understand...most Tuggers here are TS professionals so by the time they bought on Ebay for $1 they already knew how to make an educated purchase. You should be asking how much he spent on his first purchase and how many people thought he was stupid for doing so.


----------



## siesta (Jul 27, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> You've got to understand...most Tuggers here are TS professionals so by the time they bought on Ebay for $1 they already knew how to make an educated purchase. You should be asking how much he spent on his first purchase and how many people thought he was stupid for doing so.


 now we finally agree on something, that is a great question. For the record, I'm a resale only TS owner. Fortunate enough to have found a great resource as TUG to guide my purchases, although I did know a resale owner IRL that was the person that put me onto resale market in the first place, while researching resale I came across TUG. With or without tug, I would never have bought from the developer, as I never have and never will do a TS presentation. Plus I write and find ways to break contracts as part of my living, so I'm not your typical sucker.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

siesta said:


> Plus I write and find ways to break contracts as part of my living, so I'm not your typical sucker.



Yeah, for some reason I can see you doing that.


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 27, 2012)

Well considering most maintenance costs I have seen are $750+ a year for 1 week at the TS that is more than it costs me exchanging thru RCI (including the cost of the weeks I bought).

Please educate me if I am wrong.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually RCI gives the Grandview in LV 64,000 points for a week and the MFs are only $344.  I could probably work 3 weeks of exchanges out of those points.  Or if you really need a lot of points you could buy the 2 bedroom and get 128,000 points for only $685 annual MF.  I travel 6-7 weeks a year with less points. 

Just saying.


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 27, 2012)

That's not to shabby.  So about $125-150/week.  Pretty good.

Am I correct in saying that you would be staying only at Wyndham's?


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

No thats everywhere within RCI.  You can stay at Wynhams but also, Disney, Hilton and many other places. I just booked Disney CA Grand for 59,000 points. There are a lot of olaces you can go and you're not limited to one resort.


----------



## siesta (Jul 27, 2012)

No1uknow, if you really arent a shill, forgive my original tone. However, the more you spend time on these boards you'll soon realize that majority of first time posters that are genuine newbies are posting a question, or looking for affirmation of the "deal" they got. And typically when someones first post is touting a type system that we all know more often than not to be a poor value(which I cant yet say of the one you and OP are referring to but I have my educated assumptions), and talking of "haters" and "enjoying reading flames while in hawaii" it is usually a shill and not a enthusiastic new owner. If you are legit, you would be the exception, NOT the norm.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 27, 2012)

No1uknow said:


> So about $125-150/week.  Pretty good.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, we also have the exchange fee that you pay to RCI for each week you book. I'm assuming you also have to pay RCI for the week you book as well ...correct?


----------



## No1uknow (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not a shill just a long time reader and not poster.  I just try to understand why ppl hate travel clubs so much particularly the one I belong to.  I guess so many ppl have been burned by timeshare/travel clubs it's easy to always think someone has been screwed.

I just think with the deal that I received I was not one of them.  Between my RCI exchange fee and the cost per week for my travel club I have yet to find a better deal.  

bsh: You posted that you could travel 6 times on 128,000 points but then you posted that Disney was 59,000.  You could only stay at Disney twice for 128,000 points which brings your cost with MF much higher than what I am paying. 

My travel club and RCI fee's are a fixed cost which is much lower than what you described.    The example you used for 128,000 points would mean that your paying $342.50 + RCI fee.  That is considerably more than I am paying for my travel club.

All in all I still think I got a ridiculous deal.


----------

